# Para Ordnance



## ComingBack (Jul 8, 2009)

So I was just at the local gun shop and picked up a Para Tac 4.  This gun feels great to hold and I instantly wanted it.  I'm wondering if anyone has anything to say about the gun, good or bad.

The price tag on it is:  $829.00


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 8, 2009)

Para Ordinance had some Quality Control issues a while back. I heard they got it corrected and they are putting out some good hardware! But a buddy of mine shoots IDPA and IPSC with one! He swear by it!

Besides if this fit suits you and it functions well! Then that is all that counts!

So where is the Gun Porn???


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.paraord.com/new/index.php

Nice website, good looking guns.


----------



## ComingBack (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=21

I'm not smart enough to know how to post a picture, but here is the link.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

Todd Jarrett shoots Para.


----------



## ComingBack (Jul 8, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Todd Jarrett shoots Para.



That's a pretty good guy to have backing your product.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 8, 2009)

That's Todd J on the picture on your link. 

Outstanding shooter and instructor.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah man, he is a great shooter. There is one Youtube video where he shot like 1,000 rounds out of the same gun in less than 20 min. Don't quote me on that, but the gun held up. I personally don't own a Para, but I haven't heard any complaints in recent history.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 8, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Yeah man, he is a great shooter. There is one Youtube video where he shot like 1,000 rounds out of the same gun in less than 20 min. Don't quote me on that, but the gun held up. I personally don't own a Para, but I haven't heard any complaints in recent history.



TJ is wicked fast and accurate.  It's insane how damn fast and accurate he is. :cool:

Personally I'm not a fan of the double stack, double action take on the 1911 platform, but Para has done a great job of making them and haven't heard any complaints about them either.


----------



## ComingBack (Jul 8, 2009)

The stainless finish looks cool as hell but I'm not sure I would want it.  I think a regular blued finish is more practical.

I didn't even notice that Todd J was in that picture.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 8, 2009)

ComingBack said:


> The stainless finish looks cool as hell but I'm not sure I would want it.  I think a regular blued finish is more practical.
> 
> I didn't even notice that Todd J was in that picture.



If I where you, which I am not, I'd take a serious look at the Para PXT line in the traditional 1911 single action with 8+1 capacity.  Their great guns. Hands down one of the best out of the box.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 8, 2009)

How DO you like that DA trigger? :) Good looking rig, and I've heard good things about Para recently.
I like the "commander" type size of it. Nice.


----------



## ComingBack (Jul 10, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Yeah man, he is a great shooter. There is one Youtube video where he shot like 1,000 rounds out of the same gun in less than 20 min. Don't quote me on that, but the gun held up. I personally don't own a Para, but I haven't heard any complaints in recent history.



http://www.para-usa.com/record/index.php

Featuring the PXT that 82 was talking about.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's mine... love it!


----------



## ComingBack (Jul 10, 2009)

NICE!  After watching the 1000 round challenge, I'm pretty much sold.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 10, 2009)

JJ,   Very nice, thanks for the photo.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice to see they're now located and headquartered here in the states (NC) :cool:

Always been a fan of their Wart Hog.


----------

